# WINMFS "Not a TiVo Drive"



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

I can select my TiVo drive in WINMFS without anty problem. When I start a backup in WINMFS, WINMFS shuts down. When I start it up again and use MFSinfo I see "Not a TiVo Drive". This is a stock drve that began to reboot and green screen about a week ago. I have a new drive on the way and I need my image to get the new drive installed.

WhenI try MFSlive, I have trouble mounting the USB DOS drive, i get Mounting /dev/sdc1 on /dos failed: Invalid argument.

I have a notebook PC with and external USB-SATA box for the TiVo drive and a 360GB USB drive for storing the image.

Is there anything I can do? I would like to preserve my image because of cable cards, but if I can't is there an image avaiable I can download?


----------



## arrarrgee (Dec 21, 2010)

hi..could you let me know if you are able to downloiad an image from somewhere. I have the same issue now with my Tivo. Pls help


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

arrarrgee said:


> hi..could you let me know if you are able to downloiad an image from somewhere. I have the same issue now with my Tivo. Pls help


Look on the back of your TiVo and find the number on the sticker that starts with TCD. That's the model number.

What is it?


----------

